# Borrowing someones Handgun



## billya

Can I borrow a friends handgun to carry open and obvious while bow hunting bear in Michigan? I have been getting mixed answers. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JimP

billya said:


> Can I borrow a friends handgun to carry open and obvious while bow hunting bear in Michigan? I have been getting mixed answers.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


No.

Only if you have a CPL.

MCL 28.432 _ An individual can carry, possess, use or transport a pistol belonging to another individual, if the pistol is properly licensed under the Act, and the individual carrying, possessing, using or transporting the pistol has obtained a license to carry a pistol concealed permit from Michigan. _


----------



## 2508speed

jimp said:


> No.
> 
> Only if you have a CPL.
> 
> MCL 28.432 _ An individual can carry, possess, use or transport a pistol belonging to another individual, if the pistol is properly licensed under the Act, and the individual carrying, possessing, using or transporting the pistol has obtained a license to carry a pistol concealed permit from Michigan. _


What does "properly licensed" mean? Registered in the owners county? Just wondering. Does the pistol need to be concealed if bow hunting?


----------



## JimP

2508speed said:


> What does "properly licensed" mean?
> Registered in the owners name with a MSP "safety inspection" certificate. Registered in the owners county? No, It's a State wide registration.Just wondering. Does the pistol need to be concealed if bow hunting? No, If it's yours but without a CPL it MUST be open carry, with a CPL you can do either whether it's yours or another's.


.......


----------



## 2508speed

So if someone borrows a handgun, and doesn't have a CPL, they must have a "safety inspection certificate" on them, from the owner of the hand gun? But without a CPL you can not carry a hand gun while bow hunting. What about small game hunting? Can someone borrow a .22 pistol and hunt without having a "safety inspection" certificate? My pistols are registered. Can I let a person hunt with them if they don't have a "certificate"?


----------



## Petronius

2508speed said:


> So if someone borrows a handgun, and doesn't have a CPL, they must have a "safety inspection certificate" on them, from the owner of the hand gun? But without a CPL you can not carry a hand gun while bow hunting. What about small game hunting? Can someone borrow a .22 pistol and hunt without having a "safety inspection" certificate? My pistols are registered. Can I let a person hunt with them if they don't have a "certificate"?


Safety inspection certificates are no longer issued. That part of the law was done away with a few years ago. If you want to carry someone else's handgun without a CPL, you must register the handgun in your name.


----------



## 2508speed

petronius said:


> Safety inspection certificates are no longer issued. That part of the law was done away with a few years ago. If you want to carry someone else's handgun without a CPL, you must register the handgun in your name.


Thank you! I was just trying to call out the BS without being too rude.


----------



## Unregistered4

2508speed said:


> Thank you! I was just trying to call out the BS without being too rude.


I don't see where he gave you any "BS" information, besides using a term that is obsolete. And, if someone hasn't done a "person to person" handgun exchange in the past few years...they may not know this. So yes, safety inspections have been done away with, however, everything else he told you made sense.

You can not lend your pistol, even the .22 (I believe, anything over .17 has to be registered, but you can look that up), without the person that you are lending it to becoming the registered owner. Unless, of course that person has a CPL. However, if he or she doesn't have a CPL...then you will have to go through either an FFL (where you will receive a "pistol sales record") or a pistol purchase permit (which you get from your county clerk beforehand, normally, for a person to person transfer), then go ahead. The "pistol sales record" will have three portions, one for you, the FFL dealer and one will be taken or sent to your sheriff's department by you, where they will send it off to the MSP. The "pistol purchase permit" is basically the same. You use to have to take the pistol into the sheriff's office afterwards for a "safety inspection", but as previously stated...that has been done away with. 

However, the pistol will now be theirs. If you are comfortable giving up your legal ownership of your pistol to someone that just wants to borrow it...be my guest. Me, I don't think so. Now, if one of my friends has a CPL and wants to borrow one...that's a different story.

As far as carry methods go after registration issues are hammered out, open if you do not have a CPL, concealed or open if you do have a CPL.


----------



## JimP

Had an FFL for over 35 years, retired it in Dec 2009 after new BS from Obama's BATF. 
"Safety Certificate" description is old language but handguns still need their information and owner (Registration) sent to the MSP database.

This Registration certificate doesn't need to be carried. LEO access to the database confirms ownership.


----------



## wintrrun

I don't know about you guys but I do not loan out any gun, handgun or long gun, period.
I will however let people shoot them as long as I am standing in person, right next to them.
Wanna own a handgun then go buy one.
Wanna use mine? Not outside of my control.


----------



## bobberbill

wintrrun said:


> I don't know about you guys but I do not loan out any gun, handgun or long gun, period.
> I will however let people shoot them as long as I am standing in person, right next to them.
> Wanna own a handgun then go buy one.
> Wanna use mine? Not outside of my control.


That's some good advice, right there..Solves a lot of issues..


----------



## Unregistered4

wintrrun said:


> I don't know about you guys but I do not loan out any gun.


I'd loaned my .22 to buddy one time, I was about twenty at the time. He was going squirrel hunting or something and didn't have his gun available. About six months go by and he still hadn't returned it. No biggy though, we were good friends and I knew I'd get it back sooner or later.

However, during this period of time another friend of mine tells me about my buddy's girl friend getting banged in the back seat of her car at a party...while my buddy was up north. Didn't think to much of it, she was a little lousy gousy, especially when she had a beer or two and I knew the guy who banged her...so it didn't mean much to me at the time.

Well, that is...until the day I was at work and another worker walked into the garage and said, "Boy, there's something terrible going on in your next of the woods (Yale, MI)." He continued on to say that someone had killed an entire family with a .22...and the families name was Giuliani. Well, if you haven't figured it out by now...the guy that banged my buddy's girl friend was Rick Giuliani. Hearing that...my heart settled in my gut like a freak'n pile of cow crap. I immediately pictured my buddy finding out and going crazy...with my .22...and I imagine my .22 being involved in one of the most horrible acts imaginable.

Fortunately, that wasn't the case. Unfortunately, a whole family was dead, except for the father who was at work that day. Worked with Rick baling hay for a few years and he was your typical teenager, funny, hard worker and an all-around nice guy. Sure, he banged my buddy's girl friend...but I really can't hold that against him. 

A terrible day took place in Yale that day when James Porter, at age sixteen, killed five innocent people, some while they slept and Rick's youngest brother while he hid in the bath tube. All over a few dollars he was skimming off a joint bank account he and Rick had together, they ran a trap line together and shared a bank account. Rick found out and instead of just settling up...he kills the whole family. 

Everytime there is a discussion over on the concealed carry section of this website...and they talk about the lack of killing power a .22 has...I think back about that April snow day, when instead of James and Rick being at school...James Porter, the piece of scum he is, was riding down that dirt road with a .22 laying across his bike's handlebars...and the killing power of a .22 was executed to the full extent.

Yeah, I don't lend out guns anymore either...


----------

